# Mostrar la Fase con ISIS-Proteus



## walter66 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola, estoy tratando de ver algo con filtros activos y lo simulo en ISIS-Proteus, puedo ver la respuesta en frecuencia,pero solo la amplitud no me muestra la fase. Basicamente lo que quiero ver son los diagramas de Bode. El componente de "Frequency Response" solo me deja configurar el eje izquierdo, el eje derecho esta deshabilitado. Hay un ejemplo que trae Proteus y muestra el componente con la fase habilitada, pero cuando cambio el circuito dejando el componente "FR" automáticamente deshabilita el eje derecho donde se muestra la escala de la fase. Si alguien tiene la forma de ver la fase por favor que me de una ayuda. Gracias. Walter


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 16, 2011)

Tenés que seleccionar dos veces el trazo. Una para el panel de la izquierda y otra para el de la derecha.


----------



## walter66 (Jun 16, 2011)

Perfecto. Andubo de 10. Muchas Gracias


----------

